# Dryers



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi All

I am going to purchase a dryer for the fluff butts but can't decide which one!

Has anyone ever tried either of these 2:

Andis Quiet Aire Ionic /Ceramic Pet Dryer
Top Performance 1875 Pet Dryer

Here is the PetEdge comparison chart ...

PetEdge Dryer Comparison Chart


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to Top Performace dryer and I just love it! For $19.99, it's one of the best investments I ever made. I got a groomer's third arm to hook it on to my grooming table instead of using the stand.

I would highly recommend that dryer.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I have the Andis Quiet Aire Ionic /Ceramic Pet Dryer and I don't have any problems with it...I think it works well for me and Di....




> Hi All
> 
> I am going to purchase a dryer for the fluff butts but can't decide which one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL Thanks ladies, a recommendation on both! LOL Just makes my decision even harder! LOL!

I think I'll go with the Top Performance one - it has a longer power cord ... LOL ... like that is a HUGE deciding factor!

Thanks again


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the Top Performance and a few weeks ago bought the Andis. I ended up taking back the Andis because I found the heat control hard to maneuver when the dryer was in the stand. Also, it wasn't as "whisper quiet" as advertised.

Since then I bought a Hair Made dryer stand on E-Bay and am waiting for it to arrive. It was recommended on my grooming list and has more flexibility than the Top Performance stand. I can use the TP dryer in it because any dryer can be used. Once I've used it a few times I'll let everyone know how it is.

Cathy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the Andis Quiet Aire. I didn't like it and went back to my SuperDuck.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

wow - cool, thanks Cathy - I couldn't ask for more - someone who has actually used both! Look forward to hearing how the Hair Made stand goes.

Thanks again


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I have the Andis Quiet Aire Ionic /Ceramic Pet Dryer and it's ok. It isn't very quiet and the temp controls are hard to use in the hands free stand as Brit said. I haven't tried the other.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the Top Performance 1875 Pet Dryer and not had a problem, I love the stand for it, it sure helps to have 2 hands when blow drying.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I, too, have the Andis Quiet Aire Ionic /Ceramic Pet Dryer and don't like it at all or use it. It's cheaply built, doesn't stay put, the stand is useless and I should have sent it back but didn't. Silly me. I've gone back to the old human hair dryer...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. I need a dryer, too.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> I, too, have the Andis Quiet Aire Ionic /Ceramic Pet Dryer and don't like it at all or use it. It's cheaply built, doesn't stay put, the stand is useless and I should have sent it back but didn't. Silly me. I've gone back to the old human hair dryer...[/B]


exactly what she said. I feel that unless you have it on low it getts too hot!! When I can hold my hand on my pups and let the air hit it first and it is too hot, then i know it will be to hot for my babies! I also went back to using my human dryer becuase it has low, med and high heat settings along with low, med, and high flow and a cold shot!!! I still have to take mine back to Pet Smart. Not worth the $30 I paid for it =(

Good luck finding one that is right for you and your babies!!

Karrie


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a Crazy Dog Quiet Drier (was on clearance at Petsmart for 8.99 a few months ago) and works real well. The dogs seem to like it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have the Top Performance one...it works great IMO...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> LOL Thanks ladies, a recommendation on both! LOL Just makes my decision even harder! LOL!
> 
> I think I'll go with the Top Performance one - it has a longer power cord ... LOL ... like that is a HUGE deciding factor!
> 
> Thanks again[/B]



I like this one also. I think it's time for me to order one also along with a grooming table for Mia.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I decided to bring this topic back to tell you that I got this drier here...
Dog House Pet Dryer

I am sooooooo happy with it!!! It took me a while to make my decision... but when I finally did I just couldn't believe how fast the whole drying process was!!! because I was using my dryer before it took me forever to get it done. 
with this one time was cut in half!!!! more than half

the only thing it's not a plus... it's kinda noisy... but it's the same kind of noise Mac's groomer's dryer does!!! so... well... mac doens't like that much... but, we are done so fast that it's not really a big deal!!!
(and you know when parts are not totally matted but it's tangled up a little??? the dryer just "untangles" it!!!! so nice!!)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the top performance and I have the Super Duck. I've never tried the Andis. I've used the Super Duck for years and years at the shows for quick touch ups and at home to dry the girls when I don't want to get out the big dryer. I now use the Top Performance a lot and it's a good investment for the price.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I have the top performance and I have the Super Duck. I've never tried the Andis. I've used the Super Duck for years and years at the shows for quick touch ups and at home to dry the girls when I don't want to get out the big dryer. I now use the Top Performance a lot and it's a good investment for the price.[/B]


Do you know where the Superduck is available to buy? I thought it was available on Dog.com but they canceled my order! I jsut ordered the Edemco economy dryer and I think I'm going to regret getting that one!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=416559
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy, if you're going to get a stand dryer the Oster comes highly recommended and will last you forever. I think the best price is at Pet Edge.

Are you bringing a dryer to the Specialty?

Cathy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I decided to bring this topic back to tell you that I got this drier here...
> Dog House Pet Dryer
> 
> I am sooooooo happy with it!!! It took me a while to make my decision... but when I finally did I just couldn't believe how fast the whole drying process was!!! because I was using my dryer before it took me forever to get it done.
> ...



I'm sorry to bring back an old thread - but how do you manage the hose on this dryer? Do you use a clamp or something for hands free??

Also, I can kind of remember AGES ago seeing something about a brand of dryer that was Australian and meant to be quite good - does anyone know what I'm talking about? (quite clearly, I have no idea what I'm talking about!! LOL)

Thanks


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=416535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The australian dryer is the Liberty. Lynda got one and I think she really likes it! I like the one I wound up getting, although sometimes i feel I'm going to blow the dog off the table! I wish it was a tad bit hotter but I definitely don't have to worry about it burning the dog. It's pretty portable also.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> The australian dryer is the Liberty. Lynda got one and I think she really likes it! I like the one I wound up getting, although sometimes i feel I'm going to blow the dog off the table! I wish it was a tad bit hotter but I definitely don't have to worry about it burning the dog. It's pretty portable also.[/B]


Thanks Stacy - good to know I'm not going crazy! 

Which one did you end up with? The SuperDuck? Does that just have a hose? How do you manage 'hands free'? And do these bigger dryers reduce drying time dramatically?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=437859
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't get the superduck, couldn't find it (and ok, I didn't look too hard!) I got the Edemco economy stand dryer. 
http://www.petedge.com/Edemco-Economy-Forc...ryer-ED0160.pro

It's portable enough to take to shows without having it being a HUGE pain in the butt. 
[attachment=26848:275535905207_0_BG.jpg]

It's entirely hands free, it just blast the dog with a lot of air, which does cut drying time down somewhat. It doesn't heat up that much though, I could stand for it to be a tad hotter but I don't have to worry about burning the dog or having coat damage from the hot air. I still have my little one set up on my grooming table (with groomer arm) so I can dry the faces easier, I don't like blasting that much air in their face! They don't like it much either. 

If a dryer has a hose, you can use a grooming third arm to hold it. I have never used the hose one so I don't know if it works better! I'm not in love with the dryer I have, but it's functional. Not sure how useful it would have been to spend the extra couple hundred to get the next model up! But then I wouldn't be able to pack it up for shows that easily... 

But if you can find the liberty, I would get that one. I've heard a LOT of good things about that one!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=437863
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stacy, I can get the Liberty - but it's $420 and I wasn't really looking to spend that much.

I found this one on eBay - but I'm not really sure what to look for - dryer speed, heat settings???


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy's right, I do have the Liberty and it was very pricey but hopefully I will never have to buy another one and in less than a year it will have paid for itself. I am learning to do all my own grooming and with two fluff butts doing it myself is saving me a lot of $$$$$. It would have cost me approximately $80.00 every 5 wks to have my two girls done. That is about $832.00 a year. The dryer cost me $472.45 plus $40.00 shipping for a total of $512.45, see I have already saved over $300.00. I love grooming them myself too. I feel that they are safer and we have more bonding, of course, I have more grey hairs too :smpullhair: 

The Liberty is not tooooo loud, has a good heat setting and with the puppy cut I can dry them in about 6 min. It is also light weight and doesn't take up much room and comes apart for traveling. I did get the Edemco 7000 1st but if I kept it I would have had to add on an addition to my house.

Just my 2 cents worth :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy's right, I do have the Liberty and it was very pricey but hopefully I will never have to buy another one and in less than a year it will have paid for itself. I am learning to do all my own grooming and with two fluff butts doing it myself is saving me a lot of $$$$$. It would have cost me approximately $80.00 every 5 wks to have my two girls done. That is about $832.00 a year. The dryer cost me $472.45 plus $40.00 shipping for a total of $512.45, see I have already saved over $300.00. I love grooming them myself too. I feel that they are safer and we have more bonding, of course, I have more grey hairs too :smpullhair:
> 
> The Liberty is not tooooo loud, has a good heat setting and with the puppy cut I can dry them in about 6 min. It is also light weight and doesn't take up much room and comes apart for traveling. I did get the Edemco 7000 1st but if I kept it I would have had to add on an addition to my house.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth :biggrin:[/B]


Wait, I think you just talked me into ordering the Liberty... Since it pays for itself and everything.... My hubby is getting sick of me talking about how much I've saved by grooming myself, LOL.


----------

